# Brad Leone Sharpens Knives for Bon Appétit



## TBS19106 (Feb 27, 2020)

You may find this  causes indigestion. Be warned, this guy is teaching our millennial kids how to sharpen knives.


----------



## andrewlefilms (Feb 27, 2020)

Love Brad but I wouldn't recommend anyone to finish their whole knife collection on 10k...


----------



## Michi (Feb 28, 2020)

To his credit, he's doing a lot better than many other chefs in their sharpening videos.

But I don't think I'd want to learn from that, at least not with an expensive and really hard steel. The honing rod would probably put paid to the edge in short order.

Still, people who follow this video will likely end up with something that's sharper than what they started with. Which is the point, sort of.


----------



## Jon-cal (Feb 28, 2020)

I like Brad’s videos. I was expecting a lot worse when I saw this pop up. Aside from dulling the edge initially like in those Ryky videos this wasn’t really cringey. Most people don’t even sharpen their knives (not around here of course) so encouraging people to pick up some stones and start experimenting doesn’t seem like such a bad thing


----------



## AT5760 (Feb 28, 2020)

The video is a little “extra” as my wife would say. That said, most of what he says and shows is pretty consistent with Jon’s videos. Heck of a lot better than dropping your knife off at Sur La Table and hoping for the best.


----------



## kayman67 (Feb 28, 2020)

andrewlefilms said:


> Love Brad but I wouldn't recommend anyone to finish their whole knife collection on 10k...



Kramer sharpening stones stop at 10k so this will have to do for all of them. Maybe if he ever changes to some other manufacturer, we will be able to go higher.


----------



## captaincaed (Feb 28, 2020)

His editor is a genius


----------



## daveb (Feb 28, 2020)

I've seen worse.


----------



## Walla (Feb 29, 2020)

The editing was great as pointed out...info seemed mostly correct...did I laugh on occasion....I did...

Do I think I'll ever feel the need to watch it again...no...

Take care

Jeff


----------



## Luftmensch (Feb 29, 2020)

I enjoyed it.

It embodies infotainment - a dash of information presented in an entertaining way. I have a massive soft spot for people that dont take themselves too seriously.

"But remember: there is no real wrong way to do it as long as youre getting the right results. Could I be better? Yes. But so could you. So lets get there together folks"

Amen


----------



## Jville (Feb 29, 2020)

Yeah, this definitely wasn't too bad. If you didn't know anything about sharpening this could give you an idea how to get started. There where somethings mentioned that I wouldn't promote or agree with. Also he kind of focused on the grit as making it sharper and didnt show how you can shave at even a 400 grit or 1k. He kind of talked about burr removal but not really. It was more of a hands on beginning video that really wasn't bad. Can someone post that women who was on another thread, now that was a hilarious autrocity that was an example of the blind leading the blind.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 29, 2020)

daveb said:


> I've seen worse.



Jep, same here. 

Of course, I would never finish my knives on a 10k synthetic... but... seen worse...

Love Brad's videos though


----------

